# Flint area fishing?



## hunterdau2 (Feb 7, 2006)

I will be working in the Flint area and am looking to do some fishing after work. Not looking for anyone's honey hole just a general idea, looking for bass, pike, walleye and pan fish. Also looking for a good club to shoot trap and some skeet. Can ya help a guy out?

Thanks.

Dan


----------



## jayzbird (May 19, 2005)

Are you bank fishing or fishing from a boat? Williams gunsite in Davison has a pretty decent sporting clays range. They are on Lapeer/Irish rd intersection right off the Irish rd. exit on I-69.


----------



## uofmguy68 (Mar 16, 2008)

IF YOU HAVE A FRIEND TO GO OUT AND TOSS CLAYS FOR YA... YOU CAN ALWAYS GOTO THE PIT JUST NORTH OF LAPEER... ITS STATE LAND, ALOT OF PEOPLE GO OUT AND TARGET SHOOT OUT THERE, EVERY ONCE AND A WHILE THE BELT-FED AND NFA/FULL AUTO GUYS GO OUT AND DO SHOOTS/CLEAN UPS.... THE RANGE IS REALLY A GRAVEL PIT DUG IN THE HILL AND IS ABOUT 75-100 YARDS IN LENGTH... NO RANGE OFFICER SO ITS ON YOURSELF TO BE SAFE.... AND PICK UP AFTER YOURSELF...
















THE CAR DEALERSHIP IS NOT THERE ANY MORE....... JUST TO LET YOU KNOW...



HERES A LINK TO THE AR-15.COM DIRECTIONS PAGE...
http://www.ar15.com/content/page.html?id=575

THEN THERE IS ALSO SEVERAL OTHER SPOTS BESIDES WILLIAMS, THERES A CLUB OUT IN ARGINTINE, AND ANOTHER ONE ON ELMS RD OUT IN FLUSHING... CANT THINK OF THERE NAMES RIGHT NOW BUT ILL POST THEM WHEN THEY COME TO MIND.....


----------



## hunterdau2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks guy's! I'll be working day's so expect to have a lot of time on my hands in the evening. Be doing some exploring around Birch Run area where i am staying for now. Looks like a lot of running water west of there, and want to check out the Cass to the east. Don't have a boat right now so wading and shore fishing for awhile.


----------



## uofmguy68 (Mar 16, 2008)

if your in birch run this weekend there is a fun show (gun) at the expo center, also you can take m-57 (Vieanna rd) just west towards chesaning, and the river in town is the shiawassee, they just replaced the dam down there with a stone step dam... people fish the east side of the banks from the park down to the 2nd bend in the river on the east side of the river... 

also the flint river can be accesed at m57, there is a bar right at seymor or mickenly rd i cant remember off the top of my head, and there is a park south of m57 on the east side which has good fishing, you can catch walleyes here....

also on m-13 by the shiawasse natl refuge there is a boat launch alot of people fish the cass river at, and also there is a park west of bridgeport that one can fish the cass at as well.... another good spot on the cass is at the dam in downtown frankenmuth...

if you want another spot to try to eyes, check out the holloway dam.... thats a little bit of a drive, also on holloway there is a genesee county fishing access site on stanley rd, and another on mt morris rd.... this is all the flint river and fishing can be good for bass... 

i know theres more but that is mostly where the action is for around here... for right now atleast...

your better bet would be to check out the warm water threads.... look under saginaw bay tribs, and other water bodied fourms for more info on warm water, this thread is mostly for trout fishing and there really isnt much around for trout that i know of except for one creek that is almost completley private...


----------



## big_phish (Jan 1, 2009)

I second the cass river in Frankenmuth. It's only about 5 or so miles from Birch Run too. The river runs right through town and you can fish right below the falls. It's a good place for smallies with an occasional walleye. There's some big pike in there was well.


----------



## mracine (Apr 8, 2009)

well i was going to suggest holly recreational. last sat. we got our limit on panfish. 75 kept, but caught way more. good luck. last year, someone caught a steel head in the flint river in D-town Flint. Craziness.


----------

